# Gigabit ethernet switch



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm planning on buying a new switch I saw this one for less than 200euro, any opinions? 

http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?tab=features&pathtype=purchase&sku=3CRBSG2093


----------



## ohauer (Jan 11, 2010)

look if this is configurable


> # IGMP snooping and multicast filtering optimizes network performance


some applications and new multimedia services do not work if multicast is filtered.
(Years ago this was a reason for me to swap out such switches because a non configurable multicast filter broke multicast imaging)

~200â‚¬ for this devices is OK (today you can get a unmanageable 12 port Gbit for ~120â‚¬)

Another point is how noisy is the switch (if not located in a dedicated room)


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 15, 2010)

ohauer said:
			
		

> look if this is configurable
> 
> some applications and new multimedia services do not work if multicast is filtered.
> (Years ago this was a reason for me to swap out such switches because a non configurable multicast filter broke multicast imaging)
> ...



I just bought the device. In the end I paid it 188 euro. At first it's hard to believe they can make a 16 port + 4 SFP ports managed switch so cheap. It has tons of features. The good thing is that all those extra features are default disabled and when you power up the switch it basically acts like an unmanaged switch. The noise is also ok, less than a slient desktop computer.


----------

